# Fragile Angelfish?



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Are FW angelfish particularly fragile? I'm having difficulty keeping small angelfish alive! So far, I have purchased six (in two sets) from the local Petsmart. I'm down to two survivors and only one is feeding. I'm using a quarantine tank with a HOB. Some angels ate, then died during the course of a week, some refused to eat from day 1, and none showed any sign of fungus, ick, or any external problems. I tried medicating with coppersafe and they still seem to be failing. The pleco in the quarantine tank is doing well.

I don't remember having this much difficulty when I had them years ago. The water tests out fine, no ammonia, nitrate or nitrite, I'm changing about 20% every couple of days. Any suggestions?


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you thought of trying some from a different store? I had terrible luck with angelfish from PetSmart... I'd bought 5, they all died... bought 5 more... when the first one died I went and got it replaced at no charge... and then that replacement one as well as the others all died within a week.

I started buying them from a different store, and they seem much more stable/hardy.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

That's my plan, but the only other local source is Petco. Their tanks didn't look any healthier (dead fish in the tanks)...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You'll be better off with online shopping for reputable breeders.

What strain are these angels? Some strains particularly double black are very fragile.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I think these are the mutts, the "mixed" angelfish. They are certainly nothing special. I wanted some veils, but it looks like the big box pet stores and the current economy drove all my local area LFS out of business.

Any recommendations for a reputable (but not show quality $$) vendor?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe check around your area for local breeders. A local fish club is also a good source for finding breeders.


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

are you sure your pH is ok?
ask your lfs to check their pH, compare it to yours.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

tah1795 said:


> are you sure your pH is ok?
> ask your lfs to check their pH, compare it to yours.


I'm checking the water parameters daily, it's sitting close to neutral, right @ 6.9-6.8. One lone angel is doing well, eating everything, the other remaining angel died last night after never eating. Pleco still doing well. Granted, Petsmart replaces the fish, but what a waste of fish (ethical issue), my time, and effort!

I also discovered the local Petsmart receives their fish on Tuesday afternoons. Coincidentally(?), the local Petco gets their shipments Tuesday mornings. I'd suspect they buy from the same supplier.. Anyone know?


----------

